# Weather Sucks Again!



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Harvest has started in Southern Indiana, then it stopped. Started raining last Sunday and hasn't stopped yet. No sunshine now for 6 days and 6 inches of rain too. It's going to be a long fall, better stock up on beer now!


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

That's the Slitz!

I am thinking that no one has had any good weather this year. Well we have had a week and a bit of high 20s C. Summer hit in September but it looks like it will soon end as there is an arctic front headed our way next week. I just finished 21 acres of first cut tonight and have about 35 to go and 115 second. (We generally get 2 cuttings and on a good year 3). The stuff today had a mix of straw and fresh flush of grasses & trefoil so it will have some value.

This might be the deciding year for a lot of cattle folks in our region as they will have to haul in hay for herds that are worth very little.

Here hay is like gold and no one has either the quantity or quality needed to capitalize on the supply shortage.

Take care


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont think it matters what region you are from. This has been one tough summer for putting up premium hay. We have put up acres and acres of just grinder hay this year. I can count on one hand how many fields we have put up bright green hay. We nailed a field the other night before a front. We finished right as the rain started and our bright big square bales of alfalfa took 2 inches of rain. Way to frustrating. It would be nice to have a great fall but it seems that could be bleak also. We here in Colorado still have 30 busy days of finishing up hay before we start on cornstalks. This makes me very nervous. It is really cold outside tonight.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We have 35 predicted for tonight.NE SD and ND have 32 for tonight.47 out now,35 mph winds and cloudy YUK!!!!!


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

Just about the same down here in Canton, swmnhay. Had frost on the windshield this a.m. when I headed off to work.


----------

